# Max post insertion = ? — XS Levo SL



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

NBD for my girl. Today her Specialized Levo SL arrived, size extra-small (she’s 5’3”).

Bike came with a 100mm dropper — laughable except for how sad this is. She’s used to the 160mm dropper on her Ibis Mojo. Anyway I can’t find max insertion on Specialized’s website. Anybody here been through this and know max insertion depth for an XS? TIA

Meanwile I’ll pull the post and do my best to measure.
=sParty


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I realize that nobody's likely to have the answer to my question. Well, we're going to replace the stock 100mm dropper.
FWIW we ordered a OneUp 150mm post which we'll shim down to 140 or 130 as necessary.
At least we hope this will work. It appears to me that max insertion into the frame on an XS Levo SL is about 8.5".
The static section of OneUp's 150mm dropper measures about 9.35", so it's def too long to bury.
But we hope she won't want to bury it. We'll see. I'll try to remember to update this thread whenever I find out, in case someone else who's short happens along with the same question.
I gotta say it really annoys me that Specialized doesn't include this information on their website. Even the Spec dealer couldn't find out. There are some sophisticated riders out there who want details -- this is one of those details that the company should reveal.

Now I'll just leave you with one more nugget of info.
The Levo SL is a 29" wheeled bike. My girl is short at 5'3".
We took the stock 29" wheels off and put her second wheelset in -- her second wheelset is 27.5x2.8".
She absolutely loves it. Yes it lowered the BB but not by much. Enough that she's more comfortable straddling the bike but not so much that the BB is too low. In fact it's only about 1/8th inch lower than her Ibis Mojo 4 in stock trim.
Sweet! She's really stoked and I can't even describe how happy for her I am.

We're going camping and ebiking tomorrow, gonna stay out 3 nights.
Looking forward so much I probably won't sleep well.
=sParty


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Have you looked at an AXS dropper. Since it doesn’t have a cable to you be able to slam it a bit further without having to worry about the cable getting kinked against the frame.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Thanks. We’ll look at that option if this one doesn’t work. 
=sParty


----------



## JillRide45 (Dec 11, 2015)

I have used both a one up and an AXS on the SL, you can get more drop with the one up. I never liked how the AXS seemed to load up as you push it down, took more effort the lower you got it. I do not have a problem with the one up. Bigger guys may not notice this but at 110 lbs I had to jump on the seat. I hope everything works out for her. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

UPDATE 6/30/21

First, a recap.
My GF is 5'1", 104# with a 29" inseam.
She bought a 2021 Spec Levo SL, size XS.
It came with a 100mm dropper and 29" wheels.
We switched her wheels to 27.5x2.8" and ordered a 150mm OneUp Components dropper, hoping to maximize drop but fearing that 150mm might be too long a post.

Well, the dropper fits like a charm. Initially (as we were ordering the 150mm dropper) I assumed the length would be too tight that we'd probably have to shim the post down to 140 or maybe even 130mm.
Nope -- she gets to enjoy all 150mm of drop.
In fact, the post isn't even buried in the frame -- she could probably drop it another 3/4" if she wanted to.
But she doesn't -- it's ideal.

These two changes (smaller wheels and longer dropper) turned her XS Levo SL into a "just right" fit for my tiny gal.
We stoked!
=sParty


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

Sparticus said:


> UPDATE 6/30/21
> 
> First, a recap.
> My GF is 5'1", 104# with a 29" inseam.
> ...


Did you end up confirming the insert depth? I see the 150mm on up is a total of 237mm below the collar ... can it be slammed?


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

crembz said:


> Did you end up confirming the insert depth? I see the 150mm on up is a total of 237mm below the collar ... can it be slammed?


We didn't slam it. So at this point I can't confirm whether that particular post can be slammed in that particular frame.
=sParty


----------

